# Uk spouse visa financial requirements



## 2Envy (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi new to the forum so any help would be appreciated. 

Currently the rule is I need to show I am earning £18600 in order to sponsor my spouse who is non eu resident. Currently I am giving up self employment running a business and starting a full time paid employment for a company starting july 2013 with the gross salary of £12,750. In order to make up for the shortfall of around £6000 I am going to start taxis and work part time self employment. 

Now I know if working both employed and part time self employed from July-December I will be able to show gross earnings over £1550 a month. However I am unsure whether my self employment will be accepted or whether I need to work until end of tax year april 14 and then produce accounts. 

Doesn't seem to be much info regards to combining employed and self employed income and evidence if I work July -dec 2013 (6months).


----------



## Warif (Mar 27, 2013)

You have to show 12 month wage slips and atleast tax return of one year to fullfill spouse visa requirements.
Your total income should be above 18600£.you can show 70% income from business and 30% from taxi income or vice versa.


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

2Envy said:


> Hi new to the forum so any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Currently the rule is I need to show I am earning £18600 in order to sponsor my spouse who is non eu resident. Currently I am giving up self employment running a business and starting a full time paid employment for a company starting july 2013 with the gross salary of £12,750. In order to make up for the shortfall of around £6000 I am going to start taxis and work part time self employment.
> 
> ...


Self-employment is, by far, one of the hardest and most complicated ways to meet the financial requirements. The list of documents you must submit is long and complicated. If you can avoid using self-employment income, it is best. 

However, if you are going to use your self-employment income, you need at least a year's worth of documents before you can submit. So you will have to wait until you have been earning self-employment income for at least a year. 

Read self-employment here: http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/s...DIs/chp8-annex/section-FM-1.7.pdf?view=Binary

And more about the documents here: UK Border Agency | Appendix FM-SE - Family members - specified evidence


----------



## 2Envy (Jun 24, 2013)

Thank you for the replys, therefore if I show part time self employment I have to wait till end of the financial year April 2014 then make accounts and also various other self employment docs which I have seen on ukba website so seems this route will be hard. 

Would it make any difference if I started 2new jobs and was employed full time and also second part time job? Would I still need 12 months wage slips or if I was employed in both jobs from now to December (6months) and showed gross monthly income over £1550? 

I have been told this may fall under category b (2 separate jobs) hence 12months wage slips.


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

2Envy said:


> Thank you for the replys, therefore if I show part time self employment I have to wait till end of the financial year April 2014 then make accounts and also various other self employment docs which I have seen on ukba website so seems this route will be hard.
> 
> Would it make any difference if I started 2new jobs and was employed full time and also second part time job? Would I still need 12 months wage slips or if I was employed in both jobs from now to December (6months) and showed gross monthly income over £1550?
> 
> I have been told this may fall under category b (2 separate jobs) hence 12months wage slips.


Correct. If you are using two jobs to meet the financial requirements you need 12 months of payslips and bank statements. This 12 month period doesn't, however, have to be a 'financial year' (April - April) and can be any 12 month period leading up to the date of application.


----------



## 2Envy (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks guys, but 1 last question if anybody can shed some light.*

From feb 2012 to november 2012 I was employed and with gross monthly wage of £1152. Then from November to now june 2013 I have been self employed.*

My question is I am due to start full time employment 1st July and considering doing part time self employment to meet financial req. now as I was self employed from nov 2012 to end tax yr April 2013 and need do my accounts, could this be used as evidence for previous years accounts and would I be able to use my main job and part time self employment that i will start soon and apply after 6 months Showing income going into my bank and also paying the tax without having to wait until next April 2014 to make accounts again and then submit app.*


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Sounds complicated but AFAIK, each self-employment must be treated separately so you cannot combine earnings from 6 months with one and 6 months with another - each must cover full financial year independently.


----------



## thenewlove (Jan 3, 2013)

Just piggybacking with a similar questioion here.

I'm British citizen, she's American. We're married, applying for the spouse visa right now. I'm her sponsor etc etc

I work full time, my job more than meeting the 18.6k. I also work sporadically as a freelance journalist; maybe once a month. I'm incredibly paranoid about them calculating it from my freelance earnings, but want to fill in the form right. Should I even declare those earnings, or just supply my full time payslips? How would I explain the money on my bank statements?

Am I just being paranoid?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

If you meet the requirement through your job, don't declare any other financial details. You either meet or you don't. Disclosing something else won't work as insurance policy and needlessly complicates your application. Just highlight (with a pencil) those payments from your employment.


----------



## 2Envy (Jun 24, 2013)

thenewlove said:


> Just piggybacking with a similar questioion here.
> 
> I'm British citizen, she's American. We're married, applying for the spouse visa right now. I'm her sponsor etc etc
> 
> ...



Hi mate if ur earning over 18.6k from ur main job then u don't need to use any other income or from ur freelance work. All u need is ur 6months wage slips showing gross monthly wage of £1550 and 6 bank statements to show ur wage. In regards to money on ur bank statement from freelance wrk they should not enquire this as they are only looking at main job wages matching. 

If you do want to be on the safe side if you do have a separate bank acc you could pay the earnings from freelance there. However if your freelance income it declared and tax is being paid then if you have nic or tax return or accounts you could send them along to prove the source of the extra money coming into ur account. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Ak4 (Apr 23, 2014)

*self employed*

I you guys have posted a very intresting answers on self employments issue
I just wanted to ask if anyone knows if I got my accounts sorted April to April as a Self employed Taxi Driver declaring 18600 would my bank statements have to prove the full 18600 aswell 
I ask because I do a lot of cash work and around 2000 got spent before enter the bank account out of 18600 should that be an issue
please if anyone has the answer or experienced a similer issue your answers would be greatly appreciated.
thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

> 9.3.7. Self-employed income can be cash-in-hand if the correct tax is paid. In line with paragraph 3.1.5 of this guidance, it would generally be expected that the person's business or personal bank statements would fully reflect all gross (pre-tax) cash income. Flexibility may only be applied where the decision-maker is satisfied that the cash income relied upon is fully evidenced by the relevant tax return(s) and the accounts information.


FM1.7 

You should generally pay all your gross takings into your bank account, so if you have spent £2,000 before paying into the bank, it may become an issue. As stated, they may use discretion to allow the £2,000 if it's fully reflected in your account and self-assessment tax return (so correct tax is being paid).


----------



## 2Envy (Jun 24, 2013)

*UK Spouse visa Granted Pakistan*

Hi Just a quick update I am pleased to confirm my spouses visa has been granted on my first application in Islamabad, Pakistan.*

Thanks for the help. Just to advise everyone I applied with my 6months wages together *with my savings.*

The application was submitted 24th march and granted 27th October so just over 6months.

We are advised by gerrys in Islamabad that a large number of cases are being refused due to the new financial requirements and people not fully understanding the rules. If you do meet financial requirements then they next important issue is with lack of communication evidence to verify genuine relationships/marriage.*

A review in 2011 conducted by an independent cheif inspector of borders who reviewed the UKBA operation in Islamabad and Abu dhabi found that previously Pakistani nationals were being treated unfairly and although there was an improvement it is still the case that cases from Pakistan require more evidence then their counterparts from other countries. They also found ukba staff have targets and were making incorrect decisions and refusing visas when in fact they should have been granted.*

I would advise people to read this report as it is very useful and gives good insight into the workings of ECO, visa processes, timescales, number of cases etc.*

The report is available through google seach:*
UKBA islamabad inspection

Over the process I have become very familiar with what docs are needed and will be using my docs to help other family members, freinds who are going to apply.*

If anyone does need any help or questions please feel free to ask.*

Thanks


----------



## topo morto (May 24, 2014)

Congrats! Following your suggested search term led me to Inspection Reports | Independent Chief Inspector of Borders and Immigration - all interesting reading, I'm sure, if you have time on your hands!


----------



## stillmatic (Feb 16, 2015)

Hello, in the appendix 2 of the spouse visa requirements,1.17 it says do you intend to work in the UK? I ticked YES and it also says provide full details. What details I'm I gonna give since I don't have any job offer in the UK. Thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It's 2.8 not 1.17.


> 2.8 Do you intend to work in the UK?
> Put a cross in the relevant box. If ‘Yes’ please tell us what you
> intend to do and give details of any employment you have already
> arranged.


So just state that after moving to UK, you want to look for work but haven't secured a job offer yet.


----------



## stillmatic (Feb 16, 2015)

Thanks for your quick response Joppa. 
my wife lives in a 5bedroom house with other tenants. she plans on renting a 1bedroom house when my spouse visa is successful. is it adviceable for her to write a cover letter stating that she will be renting a 1bedroom house if i should be given the visa?and also can we use the tenancy agreement, council tax and utility bill of her current residence which is the 5bedroom house? is a cover letter adviceable. thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

She can only submit details about or mention accommodation that she currently lives in, or for which she has documents like signed rental agreement. She needs either to submit details of her current shared house (but beware details required including personal data of everyone in the house) or she needs to sign up another rental agreement elsewhere. She needs signed agreement, council tax or utility bill (if available) and inspection report if the property is shared. You don't need cover letter about accommodation, unless there are some unusual features that you want to explain.


----------



## stillmatic (Feb 16, 2015)

I know my wife needs to write a sponsorship letter but is there anything such as applicants letter? Thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, it's called letter of introduction and you roughly cover the same ground but from your standpoint and in your word.


----------



## stillmatic (Feb 16, 2015)

Thanks Joppa. Can you please Show me the format of the letter. Thanks


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

It should be in your own words.


----------



## famalove (Jan 18, 2015)

Joppa said:


> Yes, it's called letter of introduction and you roughly cover the same ground but from your standpoint and in your word.


For my fiance application i am the sponsor, I have only written a letter but the applicant didn't write anything, could this be an issue, is it a mandatory for the applicant to write something or an optional?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Neither letter is, but they are a useful vehicle for fleshing out your application and casting light on aspects of your relationship that you want to explain, like why you have chosen UK as the place to settle and why you haven't been able to see each other as often as you liked.


----------



## stillmatic (Feb 16, 2015)

Please should the sponsorship letter be hand written or typed. Thanks


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

I imagine typed is better simply for the ease of reading it..


----------



## stillmatic (Feb 16, 2015)

I'm a university graduate applying for a UK spouse visa. Is it advisable to add my school certificates in the application documents? Thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No and neither your university diplomas.


----------



## stillmatic (Feb 16, 2015)

I'm applying for the UK spouse visa and here is my documentations
1)SPONSOR 
Copy of passport
Sponsorship letter
6 months bank statement
6 months payslips
Contract letter
Tenancy agreement
Council tax
Utility bill
Evidence of travels (flight tickets)

2) APPLICANT
passport
Application forms
IELTS exam
Tuberculosis test

marriage certificate
Pictures
Evidence of communication
Cards

(Please is there anymore documents to add?) Thanks


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

Passport sized photos and flight itinerary


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

If you are currently in work, payslip and employment letter/contract.
By contract letter, you mean employment letter with all required details? Signed contract if available. P60 not required as 2013-14 one won't cover any period you are submitting, and 2014-15 won't be issued till Apr/May.
Unless tenancy agreement has your name on it, a letter from landlord permitting you to move in.
By cards you mean greetings cards? Not really required.


----------



## stillmatic (Feb 16, 2015)

I'm the applicant and just graduated from the university. I'm not working at the moment. I mean birthday cards


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No, you don't need them. Just communications record like emails, Skype logs etc.


----------



## stillmatic (Feb 16, 2015)

Is the sponsor documents OK. Thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Look at my earlier reply re contract letter and tenancy agreement.


----------



## stillmatic (Feb 16, 2015)

Oh ok. I understand what you mean. Thanks


----------



## stillmatic (Feb 16, 2015)

Provide full details of other people living in the house. Do I need to write their names and date of birth only? Thanks


----------



## stillmatic (Feb 16, 2015)

One of the tenants refuse to give her passport number for personal and security reason. What should I do?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Attach a note to your application that passport details were refused.


----------



## stillmatic (Feb 16, 2015)

Alhamdulilah. I received my spouse visa 2days ago. My wife and I are soo happy and I wanna thank you all for your advices and support. It took me just 3weeks to get my visa from the high commission. These are the documents I submitted
My wife British passport photocopy
6month bank statement
6month payslips
Tenancy agreement
Council tax bill
Gas bill
Sponsorship letter
Birthday card
My passport
English language test
Tb test
My school certificates
Pictures before. During and after marriage
Thanks you all.


----------

